# Bunter German Mix 12.10.08 - Sawatzki, Kruse, Hailer, Kiesbauer, Schäfer, Rust, Tiedjen, Wilde, Schumacher, Gerk, Noack, Steeger, Wagner, Atwell, Sch



## Tokko (12 Okt. 2008)

​
*Thx to van2000*


----------



## armin (12 Okt. 2008)

Das Lexikon der Deutschen Stars füllt sich, Danke


----------



## maierchen (12 Okt. 2008)

Dann sag ich mal wieder ganz artig Danke Tokko!:thumbup:


----------



## K-59 (13 Okt. 2008)

Toller Mix mit Bildern die ich fast alle noch nirgendwo gesehen habe, vielen, vielen Dank dafür. Und ein besonderer Dank für das Bild von Ingrid Steeger, Bilder der Stars von gestern sehe ich gerne und ich bin der Meinung dass sie sich auch heute nicht verstecken müssen!


----------



## onevoiceone (14 Okt. 2008)

Wirklich prima Auswahl! Danke für diese Zusammenstellung und der guten Qualität!


----------



## mark lutz (8 Nov. 2008)

toller post danke tokko


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 März 2009)

Sehr schön.Danke.


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Bunter German Mix 12.10.08 - Sawatzki, Kruse, Hailer, Kiesbauer, Schäfer, Rust, Tiedjen, Wilde, Schumacher, Gerk, Noack, Steeger, Wagner, Atwell, Schütt...*

sehr schön


----------



## Sierae (20 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Bunter German Mix 12.10.08 - Sawatzki, Kruse, Hailer, Kiesbauer, Schäfer, Rust, Tiedjen, Wilde, Schumacher, Gerk, Noack, Steeger, Wagner, Atwell, Schütt...*

Danke - ich habe mal wieder zurück geblättert!


----------



## jakob peter (7 Juli 2014)

*AW: Bunter German Mix 12.10.08 - Sawatzki, Kruse, Hailer, Kiesbauer, Schäfer, Rust, Tiedjen, Wilde, Schumacher, Gerk, Noack, Steeger, Wagner, Atwell, Schütt...*

Super Bilder. Besonders Frau Stahnke gefällt mir. Vielen Dank.


----------

